# Not model trains: real Connie junket in Colorado



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not for the faint of wallet, but is anyone interested in a photo freight on the Cumbres & Toltec using restored D&RG engine 315, a class C-18 Baldwin built in 1895? The trip goes from Antonito, Colorado to Osier and back, with stops for photo runbys along the way. It costs $110 for non-members or $100 for Friends of the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad. If you've never been on a photo freight, especially one on the C&T, let me tell ya it is spectacular. Between the scenery and the sight of a 113-year-old Connie at work, this is one fun way to spend a Saturday (June 21, 2008, to be exact). Hey K, would you condescend to do this, even if it ain't the EBT?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Does that qualify as "Live Steam"?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Live and large!


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

$110 is "not for the faint of wallet"!??! Sheesh!! What do you people think fully restored, limited seating, all day steam events should cost?! $110 is a STEAL! $110 won't even get you a seat on a 1:20 scale passenger car !!


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Just curious, was this the rain line the snowmobilers that got loss last January found shelter in one of the buildings? I was watching Fox news when the sheriff called in and announced that they found them. I have driven through that area more times than I can count, plus rode Amtrak through Raton since age 6 months to visit Grandma, and could not figure out where the 'tourist' rail line was. Might have to make a detour next time. 

Johnny


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is cool! AND only $250. June 16th, #315 will be leaving Chama with three box cars, coaches and caboose #0579. It will pick-up six stock cars at Cumbres and continue on to Osier. Photo run-by's and lunch in Osier. Return by bus. This is an outstanding price for this! I'm definitely tempted big time!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Another point....the C&TS seems to hold on year by year...and two state governments have to pony up money to keep the railroad running. It's not self sustaining evern with all the volunteer help...but it does draw dollars into the boondocks area...hence the state support. There's coming a day when there won't be enough money provided to keep her alive...or the FRA concocts some new rule regarding live steam locomotives that is VERY expensive...and unaffordable. If you want to see this fabulous railroad and ride it...these special photo specials are the creme de la creme of their train operations. Go sooner rather than later...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike's right. The days of full-scale live steam operating and trackage that is spectacular, are numbered. 

Johnny Boy, I don't recall the details of the snowmobile incident, but if it involves an Unser, it could be the C&TSR, which runs along the New Mexico/Colorado border from Chama, New Mexico to Antonito, Colorado--for about 60 miles. The Chama-Antonito-Chama ride takes all day, with numerous photo stops, plus lunch in Osier. But for the #315 ride, they are going from Antonito to Osier and back to Antonito. Don't know why they're not going all the way to Chama, but it may have to do with the grades, which I believe are steeper on the Chama half. When I said, "not for the faint of wallet," I meant that unless you live nearby and can drive there (like you, K), it's as pricey as a vacation, with things like airfare, motel and rental car to consider. Still, if ya love Colorado narrow gauge, this is almost as good as it gets.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds pretty doable to me, but it'd be a pretty far trip. I'm already thinking about going to American Invasion this summer and I think I'd have a revolt at work if I took another vacation this summer  

Sir Rodney: "Sire! The peasants are revolting!" 
King: "Aren't they!"


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Gang, 
I doubt I'll be able to make this trip -- though I sure wish I could./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0> 
But I wanted to add my voice to the cries of "Go! Go! If you POSSIBLY can!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 
SWMBO & I rode the C&T back in 'aught-5' (2005!) And we STILL occasionally turn to each other and say "Hey, remember the XXXX on that trip?" (Insert any of many favorite scenes, smells, characters, SCENERY, engineers who cooked ribs on the trip, cowboys herding cattle, beaver dams, strange hidden memorials, fresh trout dinners, and talk with Friends of the C&T till the late hours, with maybe a BIT too much wine, but talk with all the horns and hooves left on, about why they loved this railroad, and why they spent their own money, time, and skinned knuckles to keep it running and continually being renovated! 
In other words, it will be one those trips of a lifetime, simply because You'll Never Forget It! 
And how many things in this world of ephemeral and plastic-coated events can you say that about? 
GO.


----------

